# Has anyone else have or had this?



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

My left ovary is slightly swollen and has tiny cysts on it my consultant said that we are going to just watch how things go at the moment. Which is fine as i only had surgery last year to remove my right ovary and ovarian cyst so i'm ok with waiting.She also said beacause she had a good look inside last year and apart from the cyst and ovary removal everything else was fine ie. smear test results. The question i want to ask is about my period this month, i started on the 26th May and six days later i thought i had finished but the following day i started again, not heavy just using panty liners but its day 13 now and i'm still losing, as i said not a lot of blood but it goes from red to pink then brown, back to red.........and so on, i think i have finished then it repeats again, i only have on and off mild period cramps, but when i went to see the doctor on day 9 he said because i'm 40 my periods will do this, peri menapausaul (sorry cant spell it) is what he thinks it could be, any ideas or help on this one please, not sure if i should go back to consultant............


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

Hope, I would not hesitate to get 2nd and 3rd opinions with something like this. You obviously have some concerns, so listen to your inner voice. Seeking another opinion would only help to ease your mind. Keep me posted.Molly


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Molly , i will keep you posted.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is something to keep an eye on to see if it is a one off the hormones were wacky this month or something more long term.I had a fibroid around that age and it was in a place where things couldn't shut back down really well. Things were a lot more normal after it was out, but until I was getting anemic it wasn't worth doing much about. It can be just the perimenopause and even with a fibroid a lot of the time they don't cause enough problems to be treated and they tend to go away once you are menopausal. Basically when it was a minor issue it didn't matter if it was perimenopause or the fibroid and so we went into watch and wait mode until it decided to be a big problem then they took it out.I'm still get a bit of weirdness (usually a short cycle where it comes really early) because I'm old enough now to not be ovulating regularly so a bit of weirdness is to be expected, but the periods are more normal than not.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Kathleen for as always a fast helpful reply







, because of my left ovary problems i have had two resent ultra sound scans, the last one was a month ago, so i am assuming a fibroid would show up on the scan?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Hope this happens to me a few times a year as well. It just keeps on going and going and going... oy. Nothing huge... just spotting here & there... like everyday.. LOL And then sometimes it stops and I won't get another period for a looong time.I'm 8 yrs your senior and I'm definitely "peri" and this is apparently quite common. And if you have had yourself checked out... I wouldn't worry. Just keep track of it on a calendar of sorts so you have an idea of where you are at. (Sometimes I have an idea of where I'm at and sometimes I don't. Keeps life interesting...







)It IS annoying though... I'll give ya that.BQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They diagnosed my fibroid with an ultrasound. They also did a biopsy of the lining as part of the work up.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for putting my mind at rest BQ and Kathleen, i will keep an eye on it though. I just couldn't believe it, and yea i am quite peeved by it, my periods are always harsh at the best of times, and then to have them prolonged,and with these awful hot flushes which only makes me want to strip of my clothes and jump into a freezing cold bath!!


----------

